# Leeres Projekt erstellen C/C++

## realroot

Da der Aufbau der Stage4 nur langsam voranschreitet und auch ziemlich langweilig ist, möchte ich nebenbei anfangen etwas rumzuprogrammieren.

Und wie immer gibt es mal wieder 5 verschiedene Wege ein (umfangreiches) Programm zu erstellen.

Zumindest habe ich schon mal 3 Enwicklungsumgebungen gefunden. ( nUr möchte ich die nicht alle ausprobieren )

Ich würde mich freuen, falls zu diesem Thema schon jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt hat und mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Ein leeres Projekt:

Ein leeres Projekt ist sowas wie Kwrite, allerdings ohne das Edit-Fenster.

Es beinhaltet grundlegende Funktionen wie öffnen, Speichern, Drucken oder auch Hilfe und Über sowie grafische Element wie Slider ( Bildlaufleisten ), Buttons (Schaltflächenknöpfe )  o.ä.

Als Bibliothek würde ich gerne QT4 benutzen.

----------

## musv

Das ist schön. Und was ist jetzt die Frage?  :Smile: 

----------

## SubSonniC

KDevelop für C/C++   bestes was ich kenne für Linux/unix

----------

## jkoerner

Ohne Abhängigkeiten in KDE, die Oberfläche und das Interieur Qt-4, Umfang ausreichend für C++ und speziell Qt-Programme, externes Plugin für Higlihting von anderen wie z.B. C:

QDevelop

----------

## ajordan

Nicht nur für C/C++ geil, die beste IDE ever: Eclipse

----------

## Necoro

um mal den Quoten-Nerd zu erfüllen:

ViM mit taglist plugin  :Smile:  ... this is all you need  :Wink: 

http://necoro.net/gvim.png =)

/edit: Für die Qt-UI-Erstellung verwendet man sowieso den normal Qt-Designer (ist standardmäßig beim Qt dabei) - für GTK wäre Glade wohl das Tool der Wahl

----------

## realroot

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Necoro: Ging ja eigentlich um c/C++. Nicht um Python. ( Möchte aber auch drauf hinweisen, ::KönntewAuchMitCfunktionierenn:: )

musv: Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.

Das leere Projekt ist nämlich gar nicht leer.

Das wurde mit VisualM$ erstellt und sollte jetzt irgendwie konvertiert werden.

program.vcproj

----------

## Necoro

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> 
> Necoro: Ging ja eigentlich um c/C++. Nicht um Python. ( Möchte aber auch drauf hinweisen, ::KönntewAuchMitCfunktionierenn:: )

 

hatte den Screenshot nur noch rumliegen gehabt  :Smile: . Mit C/C++ funktioniert das natürlich auch...

 *Quote:*   

> musv: Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.
> 
> Das leere Projekt ist nämlich gar nicht leer.
> 
> Das wurde mit VisualM$ erstellt und sollte jetzt irgendwie konvertiert werden.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  *nicht versteh was du sagen willst*

Willst du ein VisualStudio-Projekt konvertieren? - Und wenn ja - warum? (wo es doch leer ist??)

----------

## jabol

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Nicht nur für C/C++ geil, die beste IDE ever: Eclipse

 Zugestimmt, aber ich glaube er will einen graphischen Qt-Editor haben. Und übrigens, Eclipse ist auf SWT aufgebaut und es ist von GTK abhängig, alse entfällt irgendwie. Meine Idee wurde NetBeans sein (vor allem wenn es jetzt c++ useflag hat und dazu wenn man es noch mit vi-plugin für vi-ähnliche-edition begleitet ist es total geeignet), aber wieder kein Interface-designer...

----------

## Necoro

 *jabol wrote:*   

> aber wieder kein Interface-designer...

 

Wie ich schon sagte: Für Qt-UIs designen benutzt man den mitgelieferten Developer ... die UIs werden sowieso nicht direkt in Quellcode übersetzt sondern liegen als .ui-files vor (sollte was XMLiges sein)...

/edit: Mich wundert, dass sich noch kein (X)Emacs-Verfechter in einem dieser "Welche IDE soll ich nehmen?"-Threads zu Wort gemeldet hat  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xraver

```
Da der Aufbau der Stage4 nur langsam voranschreitet und auch ziemlich langweilig ist, möchte ich nebenbei anfangen etwas rumzuprogrammieren. 
```

Ui, das will ich auch mal können. Nebenbei etwas rumprogrammieren. Also ich muss mein Hirn doch schon etwas mehr belasten, und das nur bei Phyton. Da schau ich doch neidisch auf die C-Coder.

Ich bin der Meinung das Leute die sowas nebenbei machen/einen Plan haben, auch schon eine IDE gefunden haben.

Für kleine Spielereien nutzt man eigentlich den Text-Editor seiner Wahl.

Ich hab mir auch mal kurz eclipse angesehen weil ich eine IDE haben wollte die mit mehren Sprachen umgehen kann.

Ich fand die IDE grausam und bin froh das ich das Programm nicht mit seinen ganzen Abhängigkeiten Compiliert habe.

Necoro, scheinbar hast du ja was in Sachen Python auf den Kasten. Welchen Editor verwendest du? VIM?

Ausserdem würde ich mal behaupten wollen das dieser Thread gar net hier rein gehört.

Mod´s - pennt ihr noch?

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Mich wundert, dass sich noch kein (X)Emacs-Verfechter in einem dieser "Welche IDE soll ich nehmen?"-Threads zu Wort gemeldet hat 

 

Ich dachte, die wären ausgestorben.

Wenn du's richtig basic haben willst, reichst du auch mit touch, cat, cut, grep und sed.   :Cool: 

realroot:

Du willst nicht wirklich den Visual-Studio-M$-Schrott nach Linux migrieren, oder? Falls ja, der Dotnet-Rotz wurde mit mono irgendwie für Linux umgesetzt. 

Ich hatte mal in der Uni 'n kleines Projekt zusammengebastelt mit MFC. Vorkenntnisse meinerseits keine. Also hab ich das Tutorial (Scrabble) durchgearbeitet. Da steht dann sowas wie:

Klicken Sie hier, klicken sie da, und fertig ist das alles. Und wenn sich's doch nicht compilieren läßt, dann hacken Sie in diese normalerweise nicht angezeigte Headerdatei diese kryptische Zeile mit den paar Hexcodes rein....".

Das war mir dann irgendwann mal zu blöd. Auch 'ne tolle Erfahrung bei VS6.0 war, wenn man mal 'ne Klasse aus dem Projekt entfernen wollte, dann ließ sich das ganze Projekt nicht mehr compilieren.

----------

## sirro

 *jabol wrote:*   

> Zugestimmt, aber ich glaube er will einen graphischen Qt-Editor haben. Und übrigens, Eclipse ist auf SWT aufgebaut und es ist von GTK abhängig, alse entfällt irgendwie.

 

Aber für Eclipse gibt es ein offizielles Qt-Plugin von Trolltech inkl. Designer-Integration, das vor kurzem in der zweiten Preview erschienen ist.

BTW: Allgemein finde ich Netbeans > Eclipse, vorallem die kommende Version  :Shocked: 

----------

## Necoro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Necoro, scheinbar hast du ja was in Sachen Python auf den Kasten. Welchen Editor verwendest du? VIM?

 

Aye - siehe Screenshot  :Wink: 

----------

## corsair

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> um mal den Quoten-Nerd zu erfüllen:
> 
> ViM mit taglist plugin  ... this is all you need 
> 
> http://necoro.net/gvim.png =)
> ...

 

sehr angenehme farbgebung. magst du mal das color layout online stellen?   :Very Happy: 

-markus

----------

## Necoro

 *corsair wrote:*   

> sehr angenehme farbgebung. magst du mal das color layout online stellen?   

 

Als wenn ich mit meinem nicht vorhandenen farbverständnis sowas selber machen würde  :Wink:  --> :colorscheme desert

----------

## corsair

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *corsair wrote:*   sehr angenehme farbgebung. magst du mal das color layout online stellen?    
> 
> Als wenn ich mit meinem nicht vorhandenen farbverständnis sowas selber machen würde  --> :colorscheme desert

 

danke!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

